# "RepresentUS" & the American Anti-Corruption Act



## Null (May 17, 2021)

I stumbled upon this site at random and was surprised I had never heard of it before.








						End Corruption, Defend the Republic.
					

We bring together conservatives, progressives, and everyone in between to pass powerful laws that fix our broken elections and stop political bribery




					represent.us
				




Watch these two videos at 2x if nothing else.









Here's their talking points.








						Anti-Corruption is What We Do
					

Let's pass Ranked Choice Voting, anti-gerrymanding reform, campaign finance reform, and more.




					represent.us
				





Okay, now you're caught up. I'm curious what people think about it. Here's my concerns.


1. Part of their agenda is making voting by mail even easier.
This is very pro-corruption. No other country in the world except the United States has voting without ID. It does not make sense.


2. The independent ethics commission.
In 2018, a public referendum to amend the constitution of South Dakota failed. There was, ironically, heavy pac advertising against it from a coalition of unions. In particular: 'David Owen, president of the South Dakota Chamber of Commerce and Industry, said the ethics commission would have a "scope of power that's kind of unbelievable." Owen said, "We're wandering into territory that's completely unheard of. I think they're going to whoop up a false impression that South Dakota is massively corrupt."'

These commissions are a concern and I think most people would raise an eyebrow to it. They're state appointed to begin with. There's a letter from the National Conference of State Legislatures describing ethics commissions. From the letter, it seems like ethics commissions are already in place in some form in most states and it's an established convention, but I'm not sure how much the government can be trusted to regulate itself or otherwise how this is supposed to be effective in general.


3. Corruption might be the only thing keeping the country from being deader and gayer than it already is.
There's a part of me that is genuinely concerned that the only stopgap from keeping the US from being ran by mob rule like a dead, gay European country is big companies. I feel that big evil companies coincidentally, unintentionally create pockets of freedom from the government by constantly advocating for a weak and incompetent federal power. The scariest parts of the government are the ones that don't intersect with interests of multinational corporations and don't receive the same scrutiny.


4. Diversity statement.








						Diversity (DEI) Statement
					

At RepresentUs, we value diversity, equity, and inclusion (DEI) because we value democracy — full stop.  Demonstrating what the best of representative democracy looks like in America, we bring together Americans from across ideologies, backgrounds, and identities to fix our broken elections and...




					act.represent.us
				



_“Democracy is the greatest threat to white supremacy.” _- Darren Walker, CEO, Ford Foundation

If Democracy is the greatest threat to whitey, then I guess whitey is the greatest threat to Democracy. Why bother supporting this if I'm the bad guy?


Discuss.


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 17, 2021)

No seriously What the fuck is 'Diversity is Our Strength' supposed to mean?


----------



## Pixy (May 17, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> No seriously What the fuck is 'Diversity is Our Strength' supposed to mean?


Obviously not ideological diversity.


----------



## Wowcoolusername (May 17, 2021)

I like Null. Null is a dog. I like dogs. Good dog, Null.


----------



## Lone MacReady (May 17, 2021)

Well, if the "Patriot Act" wasn't Patriotic, and if the "Cares Act" doesn't care for the little man. I have to question if the "anti-corruption act" is really to remove the corrupt. PedoJoe calcifying Mail-in ballots is how the fraud game continues ad infinitum.


----------



## FEETLOAF (May 17, 2021)

I think the libtardarian in the video is retarded and a libtard and also probably gay. I think the graph he presents, where niggercattle get no say and an elite of wealthy landowners have direct impact on policy in a Republican legislature in a federation of states is what the founders (pbuh) intended. The only problem is that instead of the elite wealthy landowners being me and mine its some gay jew who is gay and also jewish (I love Israel.)


----------



## Null (May 17, 2021)

Lone MacReady said:


> Well, if the "Patriot Act" wasn't Patriotic, and if the "Cares Act" doesn't care for the little man. I have to question if the "anti-corruption act" is really to remove the corrupt. PedoJoe calcifying Mail-in ballots is how the fraud game continues ad infinitum.


Did you read anything in the act or did you just write this after reading the name


----------



## Nathan Higgers (May 17, 2021)

Lone MacReady said:


> Well, if the "Patriot Act" wasn't Patriotic, and if the "Cares Act" doesn't care for the little man. I have to question if the "anti-corruption act" is really to remove the corrupt. PedoJoe calcifying Mail-in ballots is how the fraud game continues ad infinitum.


If 'pro' is the opposite of 'con' what is the opposite of 'progress'? congress!


----------



## Aquinas (May 17, 2021)

Wowcoolusername said:


> I like Null. Null is a dog. I like dogs. Good dog, Null.


This is what im feelin right now


----------



## Omnium Ultimatus (May 17, 2021)

Yeah, this seems pretty concerning or confusing.


Wowcoolusername said:


> I like Null. Null is a dog. I like dogs. Good dog, Null.


Could I get a red warning too?


----------



## Piss! (May 17, 2021)

As far as I can tell, attempts to regulate a huge unaccountable entity's power without dismantling that power largely tend to fall victim to the same flaw: "we will appoint a panel of people to tell you whether we did the right thing". Any time you hear the word "ethics" nowadays you should be on high alert for this. You have "bioethics" (we need doctors and pharma to be watched over... by some guy who went to Harvard with them). You have "corporate ethics officers" (i.e. whatever prevents us from being sued is right)...  so I'd take this with a grain of salt.

They do talk about ranked choice voting and ending regulatory capture, though, which is fucking based. I would have to read the act to form a good opinion if it was fail or not.


----------



## Null (May 17, 2021)

Piss! said:


> As far as I can tell, attempts to regulate a huge unaccountable entity's power without dismantling that power largely tend to fall victim to the same flaw: "we will appoint a panel of people to tell you whether we did the right thing". Any time you hear the word "ethics" nowadays you should be on high alert for this. You have "bioethics" (we need doctors and pharma to be watched over... by some guy who went to Harvard with them). You have "corporate ethics officers" (i.e. whatever prevents us from being sued is right)...  so I'd take this with a grain of salt.
> 
> They do talk about ranked choice voting and ending regulatory capture, though, which is fucking based. I would have to read the act to form a good opinion if it was fail or not.


Yeah I disagree that an ethics commission can do shit. They're non-obvious.

A lot of what they support is based, but I don't like how they misrepresent things. I've been looking at their fights with South Dakota and they blame EVIL ESTABLISHMENT LAWMAKERS!! for using EMERGENCY POWERS!!! to repeal their referendum, but a judge actually said it wasn't valid because even though it passed it wasn't a single-issue referendum.


----------



## No. 7 cat (May 17, 2021)

The entire legacy media was happy to give them a hearing, so that discounts it from the start. If it threatened anyone they wouldn't get this wide hearing. There's a lot of things not really clarified (update of second video) and they envisage some sort of committee. This looked to me like an another omni-party gatekeeper initiative who hope to mobilise the stupid to essentially keep things as they are. Any anti-lobbying act will be loosely written so a lobbyist could just call himself 'not a lobbyist' and carry on.


----------



## Null (May 17, 2021)

UnimportantFarmer said:


> The entire legacy media was happy to give them a hearing, so that discounts it from the start. If it threatened anyone they wouldn't get this wide hearing. There's a lot of things not really clarified (update of second video) and they envisage some sort of committee. This looked to me like an another omni-party gatekeeper initiative who hope to mobilise the stupid to essentially keep things as they are. Any anti-lobbying act will be loosely written so a lobbyist could just call himself 'not a lobbyist' and carry on.


Yeah but ranked choice is a good thing. I'm hesitant to say "they got on the news so therefore they are evil" because that's autistic and reductive.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (May 17, 2021)

I'm still exploring their website but its is sending up some red flags. Under some of the political actions they are currently taking is to "condemn the shameful eight."
Here is a direct quote.
"Five people died, the Capitol was sacked, and America was shaken to its core. While most of the nation was reeling in the aftermath, *eight Senators returned to the floor to object to state electoral votes and continued to push the same baseless claims of a stolen election that incited the riot in the first place."
They then list eight senators that you can send an email to condemn them. 

It professes to be a non-partisan group, but it seems to have a definite narrative. 
They have a pretty sophisticated organization from the looks of it, and looking at their backers and "cultural advisors",  strong Hollywood support. JJ Abrams to name one.*
Looking under their volunteer positions is their MemeTeam ,always fun for sowing some chaos.

Good find, interesting group. There are definitely some ideas that I can get behind, such as term limits, anti-gerrymandering, no lobbyists, etc. but I'm afraid I've grown cynical and mistrust most peoples motives.

eta: sorry for random bolding


----------



## KingCoelacanth (May 17, 2021)

It seems like a scam and it feels like a power move.
They keep talking about how people elected via this act will replace current politicians, get into congress and once enough states do this the entire system will be flipped.  They bring up gay marriage, but gay marriage was a result of the system not the people.  Even California voted down gay marriage.


UnimportantFarmer said:


> View attachment 2177388
> 
> The entire legacy media was happy to give them a hearing, so that discounts it from the start. If it threatened anyone they wouldn't get this wide hearing. There's a lot of things not really clarified (update of second video) and they envisage some sort of committee. This looked to me like an another omni-party gatekeeper initiative who hope to mobilise the stupid to essentially keep things as they are. Any anti-lobbying act will be loosely written so a lobbyist could just call himself 'not a lobbyist' and carry on.


The movement reeks of populism, yet all the outlets that normally decry populism are ok with it?
The videos feel like the videos you'll see for scams like solar roads or tree planting, which is concerning.
And the big issue with the video is that it touches on a lot of issues that nearly everyone dislikes, but it doesn't show how it will be solved.  Just pass these laws, elect our guys, things will be better.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 17, 2021)

Republics and Democracies are meme systems.  An elected leader's chance of retaining power is not tied to their ability to effectively govern, it's tied to their ability to garner popular support.  On paper it would seem like a good leader would garner the most popular support but this simply isn't the case.  Most of the general population simply doesn't care about politics enough to even know what effective governance looks like.  Assuming they do know what effective governance looks like, they're likely not going to give a flying fuck what happens in the long term to the nation so long as they're taken care of in the short term.  This means that the people who do both understand how to run a nation and care more about the nation than they do their own interests are an absolutely tiny subset of any given population. 

Additionally, no one is immune to brainwashing and most people are simply natural-born followers and not leaders anyway.  The average person will suck up whatever he's fed by people in positions of authority.  Taking this into consideration alongside the aforementioned point, there is only an absolutely tiny subset of the population that one, actually gives a shit, that two, is capable of thinking for themselves, and three even knows what is going on.   This tiny group of people won't actually have any real power and the "representatives" currently in control will always pit the rest of the population against them since this group of people are the only actual threats to them. 

Even assuming that somehow an actual good leader comes along and is able to rally the general population enough in the right direction, there is one last safety method for the authorities within "representative" systems.  This is that the people who are actually elected are not the ones with the real power anyway.  So even if somehow within the rigged game someone worthy of being a leader actually "wins," they haven't really accomplished anything. 

Archives of the videos in the OP:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Xarpho (May 17, 2021)

Botchy Galoop said:


> I'm still exploring their website but its is sending up some red flags. Under some of the political actions they are currently taking is to "condemn the shameful eight."
> Here is a direct quote.
> "Five people died, the Capitol was sacked, and America was shaken to its core. While most of the nation was reeling in the aftermath, *eight Senators returned to the floor to object to state electoral votes and continued to push the same baseless claims of a stolen election that incited the riot in the first place."
> They then list eight senators that you can send an email to condemn them.
> ...


Yeah, no. If you directly get on the "reee reee no evidence for vote fuckery" train you're automatically red-flagged. And without a strong borders push, you're basically demanding that third worlders dilute native citizens' votes, undermining the whole idea of representation to begin with.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (May 17, 2021)

Xarpho said:


> you're basically demanding that third worlders dilute native citizens' votes, undermining the whole idea of representation to begin with.


This is why they say that democracy is the greatest threat to "white supremacy".  A democracy works with the idea of citizens making up the nation and the nation being governed by the government.  If you destroy the idea of citizens and borders and whatnot, you've destroyed the citizen, destroyed the nation and all that remains is the government.  The government is meant to represent the citizens, but if the concept of citizen is so vague that anyone can be the citizen (nation of immigrants) who is the government really suppose to represent.
I'd imagine this group supports ideas like "we can't help anyone (99% of the citizens) until the most marginalized (1% of the citizens) are helped", which is just an excuse to ignore the citizens as a whole.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 17, 2021)

my thoughts on their positions:



Spoiler: Let voters rank their top candidates



Under the Act, voters can rank their top candidates, allowing them to support their top choice without fear of inadvertently helping elect the other party’s candidate. This makes it easier to elect independent-minded candidates who aren’t beholden to establishment special interests.


my thoughts: i don't see this really changing anything. it's aimed at making third parties more viable i guess, but in my opinion if any third party becomes even close to viable then the dem+rep uniparty establishment would just assimilate them by bringing their shotcallers into the fold. end result would then be a situation like germany for example, where they have 6 "different" parties in parliament, but the "choice" between them is mostly illusion because at least 5 of them pursue the exact same agenda.



Spoiler: End gerrymandering



The Anti-Corruption Act ends gerrymandering by creating independent, fully transparent redistricting commissions that follow strict guidelines to ensure accurate representation for all voters, regardless of political party.


my thoughts: instead of government making decisions about redistricting directly, now government makes decisions about redistricting by proxy, by having a commission of government appointed bureaucrats do it in their stead? sounds like a pointless expansion of bureaucracy with no real impact.



Spoiler: Let all voters participate in open primaries



By controlling the primaries, the political establishment controls which candidates we can vote on.

The Act requires all candidates for the same office compete in a single, open primary controlled by voters, not the political establishment. This gives voters more control over our elections and more choices at the ballot.


my thoughts: the intention is probably to enable more AOC or Trump situations, where an outsider blows out party establishment in primaries through populist agitation. not sure what to make of it though, opening up party primaries to the general public also sounds like it would make running a party in an area where it is small and weak near impossible because opposition parties could mobilize their voter base to get trojan horse candidates put on your partys election list.




Spoiler: Allow all Americans to Vote Absentee



Absentee voting, also known as vote by mail, gives every American the choice to securely vote from the comfort and safety of their home.


my thoughts: horrible take, voting by mail is highly abusable and super vulnerable to fraud.



Spoiler: Change how elections are funded



Running a political campaign is expensive, but few Americans can afford to donate to political campaigns. That makes politicians dependent upon – and therefore responsive to – a tiny fraction of special-interest donors.

The Act offers every voter a small credit they can use to make a political donation with no out-of-pocket expense. Candidates and political groups are only eligible to receive these credits if they agree to fundraise solely from small donors. The Act also empowers political action committees that only take donations from small donors, giving everyday people a stronger voice in our elections.


my thoughts: what this means in practice is using the state to transfer public funds straight into the pockets of political parties. absolutely terrible.



Spoiler: Enact reasonable term limits



When elected officials are allowed to become career politicians, our elections become uncompetitive and new ideas have a harder time being heard.
The Act sets reasonable term limits of 18 years total at each level of government, so that candidates focus on public service instead of staying in office.


my thoughts: reasonable take. 18 years still seems WAY too long though.



Spoiler: Enact Automatic Voter Registration



The Act automatically registers all interested eligible voters when they interact with government agencies – whether it’s when they go to the DMV, get a hunting license, apply for food assistance, or sign up for the national guard. Voters can always opt-out from being registered. Information is transmitted electronically and securely to a central source maintained by the state.


my thoughts: sounds like a pretext for more record-keeping and surveillance aimed at citizens. i don't like it at all. 


all that being said, i'm not a believer in democracy to begin with, so i don't think these people are speaking truth or acting with good intentions in the first place.


----------



## The Lawgiver (May 17, 2021)

These ads got that soulless corpo-blob artstyle that makes my ass clench with distainful pain. That combined with the "quirky" pitches and the shit about white supremacists and the capitol or whatever the fuck got me extremely fucking skeevy of this. This shits got that vibe of something that's  100% less of an anti-corruption thing and more one of those "save the world!" scams set up to fuck people over more somehow in the long run.


----------



## Blamo (May 17, 2021)

First of all, anti corruption is perhaps the oldest power grab excuse in the world.

Just look at the About Us page, especially the advisors it is full of NGOs and other system people.
It is extremely rich to complain about corruption when you are being aided by NGOs what are basically tax free golems of the rich.

So basically old political players, (Seriously they have a Kennedy and a Roosevelt.) green nonsense and investment banks. I am sure those really want to create an even playing field.



Spoiler: About us page from now and from the past.



Old guys:








						Represent.Us: The Campaign to pass the American Anti-Corruption Act
					

Get money out of politics at Represent.Us, the campaign to pass the American Anti-Corruption Act - a bold new law that puts an end to business as usual in Washington.




					web.archive.org
				



New guys:







Sorry for my autism, but after following happenings at any level, you will start to read into who the NGO is instead of how Democratically democratic they are.

Edit: Strange how something from 2012-ish got resurrected now.


----------



## WolfeTone (May 17, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> No seriously What the fuck is 'Diversity is Our Strength' supposed to mean?


It's the principal that 2 heads are better than one, in the case of cultural influence.

I'm SHOCKED to find out that South Dakota is politically corrupt SHOCKED.

But, in all seriousness, there is no freedom in a market that's 95% controlled by 6 parent companies, they all coordinate with eachother to keep the barrier to entry high enough that they can reward people who use the stock market, and other means to further inflate the market, with a generalissimo position. The bottom line for any freedom, and it's afforded through cruelty. Historically, the only way we've ever beaten that back is through sheer force of will, by collectivizing and putting our feet down in unison. Too bad people organically fight against that, for free, because their billion-dollar media talking head tells them to, or their parent beat it into them.


----------



## Blamo (May 17, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> No seriously What the fuck is 'Diversity is Our Strength' supposed to mean?


It is a slogan. You can interpret it two ways:
1) It is just a slogan, it doesn't supposed to mean anything beside parroting it affirms your position in support of the powers that be. 
(ie. Black Lives Matter! What does it actually mean? Dunno.)
2) The bad guys means diversity is good for them, because it divides the peasants. 
(That's more of a skitzo thinking, if you believe in the occult etc.)


----------



## GHTD (May 17, 2021)

BlamoPlasmo said:


> First of all, anti corruption is perhaps the oldest power grab excuse in the world.
> 
> Just look at the About Us page, especially the advisors it is full of NGOs and other system people.
> It is extremely rich to complain about corruption when you are being aided by NGOs what are basically tax free golems of the rich.
> ...


What I'm surprised about is that people that happenings kinds would hate like Sarah Silverman support this bill, which I honestly expected this bill would be hated by this part of KF since "TDS types" like the bill.

It doesn't seem so bipartisan, the support of this bill, as it does each side supporting it for other reasons. The right for the "Trump is the real winner of 2020" theory and the left for the "we can't let millionaires and billionaires buy our elections" stuff.


----------



## Cabelaz (May 17, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> No seriously What the fuck is 'Diversity is Our Strength' supposed to mean?


The fundamental idea was to create groups of power or influence filled with people from various backgrounds and ethnicities. What the powers that be failed to realize is that things were already incredibly diverse even before all this autism started.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (May 17, 2021)

The videos are kind of painful so I decided to dig through their funding since ya know they are so big on transparency:

I have contacted them requesting their 2019 and 2020 donor list which I am sure they will provide but in the meantime I dug through their filings up to 2018. I have to say they are a little more honest than others in their trade.

I saw some familiar faces:

Park Foundation
The Foundation is dedicated to the aid and support of education, public broadcasting, environment, and other selected areas of interest to the Park family. Scholarship programs have been established in Mr. Park’s name at the two institutions with which he was so close — Ithaca College and North Carolina State University. The two scholarship programs emphasize academic excellence, leadership, and community service — in keeping with Mr. Park’s values. Public broadcasting is a particularly meaningful recipient of funding because the Foundation had its origin in the world of communications. More recently, the Foundation’s interest in environmental causes has been refined to focus on issues of freshwater and energy.

Overbrook Foundation
The Overbrook Foundation is a progressive family foundation that supports organizations advancing human rights and conserving the natural environment.

Tides Foundation
Defend the voting rights and close the voter turnout gap for communities of color, young voters, and the economically disadvantaged.

Rockefeller Brothers Foundation




ACTION NOW INITIATIVE (ANI)
is a nonpartisan organization that supports the mission of Arnold Ventures to maximize opportunity and minimize injustice through social welfare, public service, political advocacy, and social impact activities.

They seem so truly altruistic and if you just look at them once you might fall for it. However if you are sped like me who has never seen a 501c you did not want to _independently audit_ you start to see some names appearing in the rolls of a certain flavor of organization.

---



> We bring conservatives and progressives together to pass anti-corruption laws across America. Join us.


Ah yes, Martin Sheen and Sarah Silverman(clink clink)...conservatives to the core. I am not quite autistic enough to go through the individuals in the donation list and try to find where they land on the political spectrum but I know where their big money lands and it is not _bipartisan_. The groups listed above are rabidly left.

I am not a fan of ranked choice due to the outcome of some elections being fucky when it was used. See Australia 2010, Maine 2018, and Oakland 2010. Also because problem is not the voting method(not to be confused with the system which is a hot mess) it is the voters. We have an electorate who skims headlines and greedily gulps horseshit from the MSM and believes themselves informed. The only thing you can do to fix that is restrict voting to people who can demonstrate some base level of knowledge and uh...that is problematic for a number of reasons, bigot.

Mail-In voting is a bad idea. Early voting is...not fantastic either but at least you have to have a person show up. Anyone pushing for mail-in voting is pushing for a system that is an easy target. They may be pushing for it with motivations that are pure but the road to hell...

Gerrymandering happens and both sides play the game. A solid alternative would be to lock districts and enact state level electoral colleges but that will never happen so...whatever guess we will just do what benefits us today and bitch when it does not.



Null said:


> I'm not sure how much the government can be trusted to regulate itself or otherwise how this is supposed to be effective in general.


It cannot be trusted and the only thing commissions like this would be used for would be show trials of a fashion the results of which are then used as the basis for ramming home the changes whoever is holding the reigns at the moment wants and blocking those they do not want.

I am far more interested in this from their mission statement:




			
				Marxist fuckbag said:
			
		

> *Equity* means focusing on _need_ in order to provide the most equal possible _outcomes_ for every individual. (Equity should not be confused with equality, which provides the _same resources/opportunities to all _regardless of need.)



Well at least they are honest. Equity should not be confused with equality. The latter benefits mankind while the former hobbles some with the goal of benefiting others but only serves to harm everyone.

I did enjoy their video where the _good guys_ are formless-expressionless-blank-eyed _superheroes. _That might have been a little unintentional honesty in what groups like this actually want. They do not want effective statesxirs they want morons that run their mouth and do nothing while the remnants of the old guard rob the place. See: The Squad some of the least accomplished members of our government who are the constant focus of media _on both sides._

Okay that is enough spergery on this from me. Represent.us are Marxists and want you in the wage cage eating bugs  for totes sure.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (May 17, 2021)

Going through the website:


> Let voters rank their top candidates​Under the Act, voters can rank their top candidates, allowing them to support their top choice without fear of inadvertently helping elect the other party’s candidate. This makes it easier to elect independent-minded candidates who aren’t beholden to establishment special interests.


In case of the elections themselves then it doesn't chage anything since there are still only two viable parties. On the case of primaries it will favour the centrist guys who'll be the next pick after some fringe. The big problem here is that _how _the list will work is not specified.


> End gerrymandering​The Anti-Corruption Act ends gerrymandering by creating independent, fully transparent redistricting commissions that follow strict guidelines to ensure accurate representation for all voters, regardless of political party.


The favourite leftist talking point. The end goal is making entire states dependent on their big cities rather than representing people that aren't wretched urbanites.


> Let all voters participate in open primaries​By controlling the primaries, the political establishment controls which candidates we can vote on.
> The Act requires all candidates for the same office compete in a single, open primary controlled by voters, not the political establishment. This gives voters more control over our elections and more choices at the ballot.


Make sure that no Trump ever happens again. But further than that, it's an easy way to allow massive organized voting by democrats/republicans to kill the career of opponents who are too popular (regardless of their opinion).


> Allow all Americans to Vote Absentee​Absentee voting, also known as vote by mail, gives every American the choice to securely vote from the comfort and safety of their home.


Why? Corona has passed, and if you allow the risk of a disease with <1% mortality be more important than the government then you don't deserve to vote.


> Change how elections are funded​Running a political campaign is expensive, but few Americans can afford to donate to political campaigns. That makes politicians dependent upon – and therefore responsive to – a tiny fraction of special-interest donors.
> The Act offers every voter a small credit they can use to make a political donation with no out-of-pocket expense. Candidates and political groups are only eligible to receive these credits if they agree to fundraise solely from small donors. The Act also empowers political action committees that only take donations from small donors, giving everyday people a stronger voice in our elections.


It doesn't fix the problem of virtually every media sucking the cock of democratic nominees. And it will still favour the establishment since you'll need to become popular first to have funding by voters (at best you'll need to have one election cycle to have a base so you'll have funding for the next one). And you can bet the credit will default to the establishment in case it won't be used (which is 99% of the time).


> Enact reasonable term limits​When elected officials are allowed to become career politicians, our elections become uncompetitive and new ideas have a harder time being heard.
> The Act sets reasonable term limits of 18 years total at each level of government, so that candidates focus on public service instead of staying in office.


The only reasonable idea, but even then it won't fix any of the problems and will probably make the government even more of a dynasty shit when you vote a guy and 20 years later vote his gay trans son because you recognize the family name.


> Enact Automatic Voter Registration​The Act automatically registers all interested eligible voters when they interact with government agencies – whether it’s when they go to the DMV, get a hunting license, apply for food assistance, or sign up for the national guard. Voters can always opt-out from being registered. Information is transmitted *electronically and securely* to a central source maintained by the state.


Why not just give photo id while you're at it? And lol at the bolded part.


> *Lobbyist shit*


I'm not going to even regard this part since it's completely impossible to track and you can be sure will be used by only a single party (hint, the one that had the courts not investigate the recent elections).


> END SECRET MONEY​


ie, MAH RUSSIA! The same as Lobbyist shit and funding. You don't fix anything and you'll just use it to stop non-establishment nominees.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (May 17, 2021)

"America is corrupt to the core in every single way except for vote counting"

Reading other people's opinions, this seems more like a typical trick of the left.  Create a group with left money, left voices, left groups, etc.  Then say your group is bipartisan, represents everyone's interests, etc.  That way people if people on the right are skeptical of your group and don't want to join, the group can claim that the right simply doesn't want compromise or to work together, thus the right can be ignored.
When it comes down to actually doing stuff, the group will focus on issues that support the left and it will effectively be a left-wing group despite its claims.


----------



## Ita Mori (May 17, 2021)

> Change how elections are funded​Running a political campaign is expensive, but few Americans can afford to donate to political campaigns. That makes politicians dependent upon – and therefore responsive to – a tiny fraction of special-interest donors.
> The Act offers every voter a small credit they can use to make a political donation with no out-of-pocket expense. Candidates and political groups are only eligible to receive these credits if they agree to fundraise solely from small donors. The Act also empowers political action committees that only take donations from small donors, giving everyday people a stronger voice in our elections.


Lol, because that works so well for countries that employ federal credit to political parties. Totally not a way to steal even more tax dollars.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (May 17, 2021)

The countries with the most thorough anti-corruption legislation also tend to be the most corrupt.  Consider this:  if a democratic political system is slightly corrupt (corruption meaning more finances,) and if the candidate with more campaign money wins even 91% of the time, then the system is totally corrupt because the most corrupt candidate will win nearly every single time.  And if a system is totally corrupt, then "anti corruption" legislation only provides a "legitimate" reason to imprison/disenfranchise political opponents.  Consider how wealthy opponents of the Chinese/Russian political regimes tend to end in jail by virtue of "corruption," are they truly the only corrupt ones, or are they the ones that need to be punished?

Referring back to the OP, this "independent" ethics commission will be neither independent nor based on ethics.  Why would a corrupt system allow an independent commission to exist?  Neither would ethics be the basis of its actions, instead it will provide the state with the option of impeaching troublesome politicians, such as populists (Or any other boogeyman you can name.)  As for our dear leaders belief that megacorps provide freedom on the basis of a weak federal government, I reply that our federal government is powerful enough to bail out said megacorps and legislate their competitors out of existence. 

I am badly parroting selectorate theory for the curious.


----------



## DeadFish (May 17, 2021)

Those two videos are racist and sexist.

Vote for me.

The point Im making here is whatever good you try to push in america is goong get smeared as a bad thing by those in power

Theres also the what I call the memeplex effect. Good luck fighting that shit. If you try to push for anything outside the masses established repertoire of thinking patterns you'll going get a deer in the head light look. Nothing gets done unless this gets fixed.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 17, 2021)

Null said:


> 1. Part of their agenda is making voting by mail even easier.
> This is very pro-corruption. No other country in the world except the United States has voting without ID. It does not make sense.


Yeah that's strike one for me, voting's already enough of a joke here, this just turns it into something nobody in their right mind would consider legitimate (which might not be the worst thing - destroying the unwarranted faith some people have in the 'democratic process' as it currently exists is something that needs to happen for it to have any hope of improving, but there's no guarantee this would do that so lol fuck that)


Null said:


> 2. The independent ethics commission.
> In 2018, a public referendum to amend the constitution of South Dakota failed. There was, ironically, heavy pac advertising against it from a coalition of unions. In particular: 'David Owen, president of the South Dakota Chamber of Commerce and Industry, said the ethics commission would have a "scope of power that's kind of unbelievable." Owen said, "We're wandering into territory that's completely unheard of. I think they're going to whoop up a false impression that South Dakota is massively corrupt."'
> 
> These commissions are a concern and I think most people would raise an eyebrow to it. They're state appointed to begin with. There's a letter from the National Conference of State Legislatures describing ethics commissions. From the letter, it seems like ethics commissions are already in place in some form in most states and it's an established convention, but I'm not sure how much the government can be trusted to regulate itself or otherwise how this is supposed to be effective in general.


Never trust the government to monitor the government as a general rule, unless you're pressing on cracks between bureaus and existing rivalries between individuals and such they'll circle the wagons against the plebs every time.  That said, "independent ethics commission" - oh somebody's bankrolling it, if not now then eventually, and then it's just "ethics their biggest donor finds most agreeable".


Null said:


> 3. Corruption might be the only thing keeping the country from being deader and gayer than it already is.
> There's a part of me that is genuinely concerned that the only stopgap from keeping the US from being ran by mob rule like a dead, gay European country is big companies. I feel that big evil companies coincidentally, unintentionally create pockets of freedom from the government by constantly advocating for a weak and incompetent federal power. The scariest parts of the government are the ones that don't intersect with interests of multinational corporations and don't receive the same scrutiny.


Ideally neither gets much stronger than the other so they're constantly punching each other in the dick and screwing each other while the plebs reap benefits, but I think there's a great deal more cooperation/collaboration between big companies and big government than you do I guess.  As for the government and scrutiny, there needs to be way more vigilance on the citizen side and that needs to stem from people actually knowing why things like the 1A, 2A etc. exist and automatically being highly skeptical of any government official who claims to defend those things.  Government has zero vested interest in allowing the concepts encapsulated in the BoR to be entertained in any fashion.  BoR isn't a rulebook for the government (at least definitely not now), it's a series of implied threats - "this is what we'll Roblox your fucking asses for fucking with" - and a guide for the general populace to spot when the government's too big for its britches via seeing what the government is trying to fuck with today.  (Unfortunately the general populace has failed MISERABLY at either spotting this or doing anything about it.)


Null said:


> 4. Diversity statement.
> https://act.represent.us/sign/diversity-dei-statement/  _“Democracy is the greatest threat to white supremacy.” _- Darren Walker, CEO, Ford Foundation
> 
> If Democracy is the greatest threat to whitey, then I guess whitey is the greatest threat to Democracy. Why bother supporting this if I'm the bad guy?


And there's the "instantly discarded" moment for me.  I don't give a fuck about diversity, I don't give a fuck about the huwite supremacist boogeyman and any organization/whatever that just HAS to mention this at all is already fucked before the gate's even open and the race starts.


----------



## Shoggoth (May 17, 2021)

I could say it was astroturfed as fuck even before reading @Bland Crumbs's excellent rundown.
This is just the Cathedral moving and floating ideas up in the air.
If any of their recommendations or advice are implemented, it will only be in such a way which enhances and entrenches existing corruption or further election "fortification"


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (May 17, 2021)

I see well-meaning people who recognize the system is flawed and doomed, and correctly identify some of the most obvious core issues with it (gerrymandering, ranked choice, and lobbyist sheckles being the obvious ones) but they're not saying anything that anything anyone who isn't a retarded boomer dosent know already and they're saying it with a huge pozload mixed in.

They're not evil, they're just niggercattle with a couple more neurons than most


----------



## No. 7 cat (May 17, 2021)

Null said:


> Yeah but ranked choice is a good thing. I'm hesitant to say "they got on the news so therefore they are evil" because that's autistic and reductive.


This looks like PR-STV voting which is used in some places in the US and moderately widely in the English speaking world. It can bring about a  precisely proportional representation in an assembly, but ultimately works out as more coalitions and committees, the natural territory for the crooked politician. Crooked deals in committees brought about by 'not lobbyists' means back to square one. First past the post voting seems crude, but it can mean a more cleanly differentiated set of political parties. Some allied ideas like state funding of parties can also resolve in a cut-off omni-party political class. Overall, I am really wary of people who decry partisan politics. Mitt Romney style graceful surrender conservative politicians are responsible for a lot of problems nowadays. There are a lot of things that have to be fought.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (May 17, 2021)

Let me be blunt, this isn't going to work.  It isn't going to work for the same reason COVID mask-wearing happened.  The people aren't for it, the people don't care, the people listen to the experts on the TV.

Don't get me wrong, the journalists will cheer this forward at the start.  They're soulless leftists, you could sell them tickets to a death camp if you used the leftist language correctly.  They're complete NPCs, and their script files haven't been written yet by their editors or media owners.  That will change.  A critique of an initiative here, a culling of Right-Wing support (That they don't need!) there.  A scandal involving leadership.  Two Articles praising the movement, and performing the autopsy on the still living movement.  Ouch.  Suddenly all these ideals just become funding for the Democratic Party.  It happened with Justice Democrats, it happened with just about every Trump email blitz, and it will happen here.

I don't oppose this initiative, I applaud it.  However, journalists eventually will turn.  The butt-boys of corruption and sleaze, the eternal subverting do-gooders whose internal jealousy and Nietzschean Ressentiment cause them to break down all social movements they see as successful if they are not the center of attention.  They will be happy to take the bribe, and smear the cause or far more likely the people behind it.  Watch as the Mail-In voting and Diversity Initiatives are completed and the corruption initiatives left to rot.  This will be itself subjected to the forces which they claim destroy legislators, yet they have the magic stuff which renders them immune?  Please. The innocence of the people involved, their dreary corporate imagery, and their "bipartisan" image lead me to one conclusion.

They're the wrong people to back, not the wrong issue, the wrong people.  These are the very groups, like Gamergate or Occupy Wall St, which crack along their partisan lines once the right buzzwords are put to ink and the Right are then told they're not needed anymore.  Then the movement falls into narcissism because all morality left with the right.  BLM was interesting at least because they wouldn't excude their Black Nationalists because they're not seen as Far Right among those circles even when they're openly antisemitic.  However even they were turned on and off by The Powers That Be.

I don't hate reform, but it is far too late for reform.  Every single one of these issues today runs afoul of the Left's Russia Russia hysteria.  The bad times are the only thing which will sober up the masses.  The wise few are governed by reason, but the vast majority will always,_ always_, be governed by their experience alone.  This is the albatross of the modern West.  If the average man is elevated from harm and suffering too completely, then he gives himself over to decadency and self-harm out of never experiencing a need for the practical necessities of life.  The west wears its success over the world about its neck, and is resented for it.  Only a return to the hardships will refine the American.  Only economic collapse will end the empire.  Only serious decline will reverse the globalism of weakening the nation to strengthen the economy.  There are no political solutions.

I wish I was wrong.


----------



## Cool Dog (May 17, 2021)

Where's the money for all these well produced videos and graphics coming from? this looks like controlled opposition to me, trying to get all dissidents to fall into a honeypot so they wont join organic movements


Frank D'arbo said:


> No seriously What the fuck is 'Diversity is Our Strength' supposed to mean?


War Is Peace, Freedom Is Slavery, and Ignorance Is Strength​


Botchy Galoop said:


> I'm still exploring their website but its is sending up some red flags. Under some of the political actions they are currently taking is to "condemn the shameful eight."


So the one true rebellion against the establishment in decades and they oppose it


Botchy Galoop said:


> Looking under their volunteer positions is their MemeTeam


Imagine slaving for these faggots when they are paid in the 7 figures but you're doing it FOR FREE


DumbDude42 said:


> Spoiler: Change how elections are funded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what happens in my country and the result is that you got a ton of fake parties that take those funds then run the cheapest campaign possible and get like .001% of the votes but dont care since the point was getting the money, they dont care about winning at all


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 17, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> War Is Peace


War is God


----------



## Coffee Shits (May 17, 2021)

Automatic voter registration and vote-by-mail are solely ways to absorb more votes from gullible feel-good policy dipshits. If any one of them cared about good governance they would fill out one form and register, and good thing too, because if you have to rely on local government to do that for you you shouldn't be voting.

"Ending corruption" was the #1 thing spouted at me by Berniebros who were dead convinced that it's possible to separate money from politics, which tells you everything you need to know IMO.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 17, 2021)

The beautiful thing about the US is we have the freedom to express ideas, even the stupid ones, and that we can discuss them without having some pinko niggerfaggot come in and black bag us for it. The even MORE beautiful thing about said freedom is we can also make fun of retards who propose stupid fucking ideas like vote by mail.

It's the kind of shit that makes me feel relatively ok about this country yes.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (May 17, 2021)

Coffee Shits said:


> it's possible to separate money from politics


Oh, thats so easy.  You just need to meet political inertia with crazy eyed fanaticism.  However, once they were done removing the bribe-takers by impromptu lynching you would discover that they of course have further plans.  You are going to be handed such wonders, and such horrors exist for those who resist.  Gulags and Auschwitz will look like Disneyland. American liberty is the knife-edge of political corruption taking away your speech and guns because of a too-compliant population to the left of you, and militias actually installing horrifying fanaticisms to the right of you.  Only the shitty middle _used_ to offer a liberty between too much order and too much chaos.

Now, the American people and their representatives lack two things which America used to have in abundance.

Long decision making times where politicians had a month to answer accusations of serious scandal in 1800, a week until 1950, a day until 1980, an hour until 2015, and now we want a tweet and a video explaining themselves to us the moment we hear of a rumor.  There can be no careful response, no debate within their circle and learning, and only raw emotion caricaturing the politician until they are so much more extreme or broken then before.  All subjected to the same journalism which is owned by their bribers, to weaken those who Tulsi Gabbard and strengthen those who Kamala Harris.
It used to take decades for politics to roll out the new system, then years, then months, weeks, days, now mask mandates went into effect in an afternoon as we are so centralized that to simply listen to the character of the executive and the actually passed laws of congress is so behind the ball you are monstrously incompetent to even suggest the notion.  Deeper and deeper, the American people then have to scrutinize their government in order to control their republic, exposing bribery but also shutting out the moral ambiguity that once allowed politicians to take the campaign funds and still follow their conscience.  We follow their speech and daily actions too closely for there to be any wiggle room to accommodate both parties, they are either with us or the enemy.
Every system emerging in America must be weighed and measured by the electorate harshly because the problem persists if the slightest crack is discovered.  Its a sick unfixable system of government which will either succeed to 2100 by sheer miracle, fall to the Image Management curation which is part of the journalist which the bribers own, or be ripped to shreds by revolutionists who point out all the sick truth inherit within Republican Government.


----------



## Large (May 18, 2021)




----------



## DeadFish (May 18, 2021)

Ok so I watched the videos about twice already.

The stated purpose of the idea is get more every day peoples votes heard. More accurate representation?
Yeah no. Thats not going to work. Most people who vote are voting for some very empty headed reasons.  More nigger cattle voting wont make nigger cattle world go away.


The videos do not talk about how to deal with the issue the wealthy,s monopoly on media (and other means of manufacturing consent) which influence how people vote.

Ive tried to get people to think differently about politics. To think outside the current "menu" as you could put it.

Most people are not capable of independent thought. Their thought processes are more like a phone menu. Please press one for English. Press 2 for spainish. Press 3 for directory. Just like a phone menu trying to get them to think outside their pre programmed options nets the same response. Silence.
This proposal to fight against corruption is attempting to get people to think outside their menu. In short. Doomed to fail.


Also the videos proposes to change the system by using the very system which has gone to shit. Not going to work. Have you seen what happened to trump? The government critters who benefit from the current system will find a way to shut down any attempt to change things for the common good and threatens their vulture grasp on society. What makes you think this idea will fair any better or worse isnt an attempt to harness populist sentiment as a means to screw americans even further?

The only way you can fix corruption is weaponize it.
If you can get a society to self destruct via corruption then that society wasnt worth a damn to begin with.  Over time using corruption in such a manner will weed out the crap systems and leave the good ones left standing. Think just how a virus kills off people who are not built to withstand said virus? Then leaves those who were build to withstand virus to survive? Same idea.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 18, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> No seriously What the fuck is 'Diversity is Our Strength' supposed to mean?





BlamoPlasmo said:


> 2) The bad guys means diversity is good for them, because it divides the peasants.
> (That's more of a skitzo thinking, if you believe in the occult etc.)


This is it, there's nothing schizo about it. It was used to further colonialism, to conquer america, africa and control asian trade in the past. It is being used by corporations presently to control its workforce.


Amazon warehouses track diversity as sufficiently diverse workforces are too disorganised that they don't form unions.

When they say "diversity is our strength" it means that amazon's profitability and strength comes from its divided and conquered work force.

Diversity was the strength of the spanish when they conquered the aztec empire using aztec enemies.

Diversity was the strength of various europeans when they played out african tribes against each other.

"Diversity is our strength" is a way to make a population swallow something that makes them weak.

People who believe in the statement are like the feminists that champion islam, they have internalised their greatest threat as a necessity.

Here take it from the european union eurocrat and tell me he isn't threatening people to embrace diversity:


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 18, 2021)

KingCoelacanth said:


> Reading other people's opinions, this seems more like a typical trick of the left. Create a group with left money, left voices, left groups, etc. Then say your group is bipartisan, represents everyone's interests, etc. That way people if people on the right are skeptical of your group and don't want to join, the group can claim that the right simply doesn't want compromise or to work together, thus the right can be ignored.


Pretty much this. They even address their republican friends directly in why they're wrong on their diversity page.

I don't see them wagging their finger at liberals anywhere. It reminds me of "feminist allies", which usually just means "doormat".


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 18, 2021)

Ok sorry for the triple phonepost, but I'm bedridden at the moment and I'll merge them if I can get to a desktop tomorrow.

Some other observations:

This initiative is being championed by sarah silverman:


			https://twitter.com/representus/status/1391770005205917700
		





Your browser is not able to display this video.





Their meme game is weak as fuck:





------


The whole thing is just retarded. Their analysis is that bills get passed on the basis of elite support of bills. But somehow this bill is exempt from that? And will somehow prevent it in the future?


----------



## Shield Breaker (May 18, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> thoughts: the intention is probably to enable more AOC or Trump situations, where an outsider blows out party establishment in primaries through populist agitation. not sure what to make of it though, opening up party primaries to the general public also sounds like it would make running a party in an area where it is small and weak near impossible because opposition parties could mobilize their voter base to get trojan horse candidates put on your partys election list.


This is what happened in my state for the longest time, and why we have closed primaries now. The result was one party rule for over a hundred years until Obama inadvertently killed the DINOs here.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 18, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Ok sorry for the triple phonepost, but I'm bedridden at the moment and I'll merge them if I can get to a desktop tomorrow.
> 
> Some other observations:
> 
> ...


yeah anything that 1. feels this inorganic to the point of fucking Sarah Silverman of all people shilling for it and 2. is doing the "HOW DO YOU DO FELLOW MEMESTERS" game is a fucking trap and should be discarded

memes are not a fucking political platform and they communicate little of use regarding policy proposals or... anything really, this is just some suits somewhere shitting out cold, sterile interpretations of the zeitgeist to try and get dumbasses to think they're so cool and totally organic and just like us!


----------



## Cool Dog (May 18, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Ok sorry for the triple phonepost, but I'm bedridden at the moment and I'll merge them if I can get to a desktop tomorrow.
> 
> Some other observations:
> 
> ...


Those maymays are pathetic, then again you get what you pay for and they pay nothing


----------



## Mister Loser (May 19, 2021)

You know, a proper reevaluation of the United States' current constitution and governmental structure isn't necessarily a bad thing, but I can absolutely tell that these kinds of people don't want to have this discussion from a bipartisan viewpoint even though they're claiming so.

I'm probably way too low-IQ to actually explain or debate any of this from more than one viewpoint at a time though. I am a very easily swayed man and would prefer to see opinions from both sides without them just being blanket strawmen, or even responses to just videos that people put out. I don't want people talking at me, I want people talking with me.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 19, 2021)

Mister Loser said:


> I am a very easily swayed man and would prefer to see opinions from both sides without them just being blanket strawmen, or even responses to just videos that people put out. I don't want people talking at me, I want people talking with me.


Sure but if you're easily swayed when talked at, why would people talk with you? 

Outside of your friends I mean.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (May 19, 2021)

It looks to be pretty gay, a way to speed up the great reset


----------



## Carbonation Grimace (May 19, 2021)

All red flags I'm seeing point towards this being a political gay op. Keep in mind that the ultimate goal of those corrupt individuals pulling the strings is for them to be able to do so undetected. Some of the things outlined here (such as the push for more mail-in voting) really make sense when you are looking at it from that perspective.


----------



## DeadFish (May 20, 2021)

I have an alternitves idea:
Give us our cut.
The idea is very simple.
Any time anyone buys influence they must pay a 25 percent influence buying tax. That 25 percent will be redistributed as UBI.

Its not straight up ubi. Its basically if you bribe one person then bribe us all.


----------



## Glowie Hunter Art Bell (Jul 15, 2021)

Null said:


> 3. Corruption might be the only thing keeping the country from being deader and gayer than it already is.
> There's a part of me that is genuinely concerned that the only stopgap from keeping the US from being ran by mob rule like a dead, gay European country is big companies. I feel that big evil companies coincidentally, unintentionally create pockets of freedom from the government by constantly advocating for a weak and incompetent federal power. The scariest parts of the government are the ones that don't intersect with interests of multinational corporations and don't receive the same scrutiny.


I can't agree with that 3rd point enough. Seriously.

Freedom always requires a bit of immorality and injustice  to be freedom


----------

